# 3 min berm build.....



## Projectnortheast (Mar 29, 2011)

can't tell by the video but it's a steep rock slab to 4' drop to this berm... by the time we were done (2 hours 2 guys) 4' tall by about 20' long...

Birth of a Berm on Vimeo


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

Nice video. I'd like to try that during our next trail day.


----------



## BacDoc (May 31, 2011)

Nice video, I just got back from building a wood berm on my trail, spent a couple hours and need some more wood and a couple more hours of work. 

Any pics of the finished project? Love seeing trail projects!


----------



## Projectnortheast (Mar 29, 2011)

no, no pics. ran out of daylight.


----------



## 213blc (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks great! Berms rule.


----------



## centervillecycle (Jan 31, 2012)

Sick, looking to add something like that to my local trail.


----------

